# Instant Read Thermometer



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

OK so I got mine in the mail today and her it is.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the full view right out the box

Now for the Next PIC                           
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Right out of the package.

                                                                  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Features that it is able to do

                                                                  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 More good Info for ya.

                                                                  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Serial Number.

                                                          
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Closed and in the OFF position.

                                                          
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Quarter in pic for showing the size

                                                          
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Temp probe open and this turns it on.

                                                         
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 LED is good and clear very easy to read. Temp outside today.

                                                         
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Top view with the controls.

                                                         
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 FLIR this is something that rings a bell. They make the see in the dark equipment that is used by professional law enforcement for seeing in the dark ( I think this is the same company )

                                                         
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Right out of a cup of boiling water YES correct.

So IMOP I think this is a good find no it is not a THERMA PEN but heck you can buy almost 3 of these for the price of one if you are on a budget this may help.

Let me know if I can answer any questions you may have about this product.

See ya in the smoke.

Fife


----------



## callahan4life (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice time to put in my order.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 22, 2011)

sounds like a good find! like others have said, you might want a spare!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 22, 2011)

For that kinda dough I'be wanting a very happy ending...JMHO....lol


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

This is $39.00 not too bad.


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

O yes and free shipping also. No tax.


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2011)

Those are both nice therms but I wouldnt pay that much myself, ya I'm cheap. I got one of these at a restaurant supply. It was about 20.00. You can get them at amazon.com. It's a Taylor 9878E.


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

I really think that if you have a good therm. is the key I know the one on my MES40 is off and it would not do good to use as to when to pull off you product.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats a good one. I have this http://www.cabelas.com/product/Week...=thermometer&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## hexlobular (Apr 22, 2011)

I've had this one for several years, and it still reads 212 in boiling water.  $10


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2011)

Good looking therm. I personally have 3 of them from different companies. Glad you found one you like.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

The one I have is like Brians & it just broke last night. Heading out today to find a replacement.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 23, 2011)

I got my Thermapen on sale for $79.00 with free shipping...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I got my Thermapen on sale for $79.00 with free shipping...




Where at Beer?


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Where at Beer?


I bought it last fall when Thermoworks had them on sale.  I think they are $89.00 now with $6.00 Shipping.

http://www.thermoworks.com/products...ermapen.html?gclid=COe09MHms6gCFQkMbAod5SDQAA


----------



## mcmpw (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks fife for the report!,

how quick was the read time? about a second, like advertised?


----------



## venture (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to be late to this thread.  I guess I just missed it. 

What is the response time on that therm?  Mine is a cheapie that runs 8 to 10 sec. Not bad most of the time, really.

If that one is in the area of the thermapen, that is a good buy if it holds up under use.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

